# Baker21 vs VW Bora Highline.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope that your well............:wave:

Another solo detail here but on a fellow Briskoda member's new to him motor........:car:

Graham and I have kept in contact for some time now you may remember a detail on his Skoda Fabia vRS MK1 SE:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166686

Sadly Graham was involved in a little bump that saw the Fabia written off....... Having looked around for a suitable replacement he couldn't find one in as good a condition as his so he opted for something a little larger with a few more toys on, so therefore another one day detail on a VW Bora Highline was organised and here was the car on arrival:













































































































Having owned one of these before the Superb it was a bit of a trip down memory lane but this Bora was well specced with low mileage being one of the last to be made in the 'Highline' trim level......

Looking a little tired it was time to get cracking..........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

First task as always was to start with the wheels, so the first Montreal II wheel came off and onto the RiMat:



















Products and tools of choice were Megs Wheel Brightener, Iron X and AS Tardis used with a Microfibre Wheel Mitt and an AG Wheel Brush:










Iron-X in action:










The wheels were all original, no refurb or marks and looked the part once dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and sealed up with some FK1000P and put back on the car:



















The arches were also attended to at the same time with some Megs APC and a Vikan Arch Brush, sadly no pictures though.........

So next job was the normal wash process, rinsing first:










Then foamed:










While this all dwelled all the door shuts, petrol shut, boot shut and badges were cleaned with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush.

I also decided to rinse the engine bay and then use some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



















The car was then rinsed, re-foamed and then washed using the 2BM with some Megs Hyper Wash and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad, then followed by another rinse.

Next up the car was clayed with some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay and Megs Last Touch for lube:










Not looking too bad:










The car was then rinsed again and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel before being moved into the unit and being taped up with some 3M 3434 tape ready for some machining......:thumb:

So with one day to get as much done as I could I marked up the Passenger Front Wing and the defects looked as follows:




























As always for me the faithful Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad with a long work time yielded some great results:



















As you can see not all the marks were taken out as some RDS remained but a clear improvement for a one stage machine polish:










Before:










After:



















Happy with the combination and more importantly Graham happy with it I moved on around the car and onto the bonnet with some good results on the bonnet:










Before:



















After:










Graham meanwhile had been making good progress on the interior, mats out and twinned with some Megs APC and various microfibre cloths:










George was also being well utilised:










Megs APC was used on all the door cards and dashboard, Megs Slide lock brush on all the trim and the leather received some Gliptone Leather Cleaner followed be some Leather Conditioner.

After many hours the Bora was rolled back outside and looked as follows:










The car was rinsed to remove an dust from the polishing and then dried with an Uber Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










I then applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant to the engine bay, which was later wiped up after a long time dwelling:










So looking more 'black' already:










As applied to the wheels I went with two coats of FK1000P via a German Applicator:










This was followed by a Zaino Z8 wipedown:










All the glass was cleaned inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










The Head Lamp Protectors also received the same treatment:










I then applied some Halfords Rain Repellent to the front and rear windscreens via an applicator:










The arches and exterior trim were dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing:










Finally the tyres received some AS Highstyle via a Paint Brush:










*The Results:*

*Indorrs:*

























































































































































































































*Outdoors:*









































































Bit of a dark and dull afternoon / evening so the pics aren't brilliant but I think it shows a marked improvement........

Graham just about managed to stay out of the poor weather on the way home..........:car:

Many thanks to Graham for making the trip and also for cracking on with the interior........:thumb:

Comments welcome as always......


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

wow! that looks like its just rolled out the factory. stunning work.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not as nice as the last car I saw there ..

As always, a nice turn around, and on your own, must of been a long day :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Top Job as Always Si, Gotta Love a bit of black magic ;0)


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

nice job sy


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> Not as nice as the last car I saw there ..
> 
> As always, a nice turn around, and on your own, must of been a long day :thumb:




At least it's black............:car:

Sure was a long day, it's flipping tough on your own........


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Si, makes me miss my old MK4 Golf V5, got to love those heated seats and general build quality in these.

Montreal's are mint, havent seen a set that nice for a long time.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice Si, makes me miss my old MK4 Golf V5, got to love those heated seats and general build quality in these.
> 
> Montreal's are mint, havent seen a set that nice for a long time.


Miss my old Bora as well mate, good motor's and agree about the heated seats and build quality, just a shame I had some brake and air con unit problems.........

Here 'FATASS' is:



















As for the Montreal's they were completely unmarked, non re-furbed and a treat to detail....... :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice work, car looks miles better... 

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work Si and never know you had a Bora prior! Nice cars the Highline having driven one quite a few times as a work 'pool' car. Good solid engine, nice spec, if a little noisy and crampt at the back. 

I did look for one at some point in time but could never find a decent low mileage one, so this looks like a great find!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Nice work Si and never know you had a Bora prior! Nice cars the Highline having driven one quite a few times as a work 'pool' car. Good solid engine, nice spec, if a little noisy and crampt at the back.
> 
> I did look for one at some point in time but could never find a decent low mileage one, so this looks like a great find!


Yeah shifted the Bora on for the Superb and sold it with 165k on the clock and it was a 2.0 Sport, terrible engine but as has been said, well built and didn't look too bad.........


----------



## Fairzo (Oct 23, 2011)

Proud owner, first post. Thanks to Simon for another great job. Good to be a little hands on too, even if it was only on the mats and leather. Don't think I'll be trusting myself with the polishing.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Spot on chaps

So much car for the £, especially when compared to the equivalent Golf!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

look very nice. Good car too always been a fan of Boras especially the highline model.


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

nice work mate  we used to have one near identical to that


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Great work!! Had a highline bora myself in reflex silver, never put a foot wrong but was a bit 
Lower than that one.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Fairzo said:


> Proud owner, first post. Thanks to Simon for another great job. Good to be a little hands on too, even if it was only on the mats and leather. Don't think I'll be trusting myself with the polishing.


Nice to see you on here Graham and you will find plenty of interesting information on here that's for sure.........:thumb:

Thanks for doing the interior and all looked good to me at the end.......



Chris_Z4 said:


> Spot on chaps
> 
> So much car for the £, especially when compared to the equivalent Golf!


Just to think you had one of these not so long ago..........:driver:



028butlerboy said:


> Great work!! Had a highline bora myself in reflex silver, never put a foot wrong but was a bit lower than that one.


Lower hey, how low...............:car::driver:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work, gotta love a clean bora. so hard to find a good one these days


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

the car looks totally different now, get machining work on the magic black paint, its really popping now.

The car seriously looks like it rolled out the factory, can't get better than this, the finish is fantastic.

Thanks for posting, i loved reading this, many thanks.

Have a good week.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work there, nice improvement on a very nice clean looking car. Out of interest what were the brake issues you had on your Bora ?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

athol said:


> Excellent work there, nice improvement on a very nice clean looking car. Out of interest what were the brake issues you had on your Bora ?


Standard......


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work, factory fresh 


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Love that car and what a great work. :thumb:

ps: in fact i have a 335000 kms Bora Tdi 150 cv


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning work as usual Si :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work there mate.nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

As always mate a very tidy single day turnaround. Finished result looks great:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Racer said:


> Just Love that car and what a great work. :thumb:
> 
> ps: in fact i have a 335000 kms Bora Tdi 150 cv


That's a lot of miles, any pics?



slrestoration said:


> As always mate a very tidy single day turnaround. Finished result looks great:thumb:


Good to hear from you Nick.........:wave:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Baker21 said:


> That's a lot of miles, any pics?
> 
> Good to hear from you Nick.........:wave:


Not really but its a great car :thumb:


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Top work, I love the attention to detail (turn signal lamps removal, complete wheel cleaning).

Unfortunately you lost the 'some' words usage war to dooka, 21 to 20 with his latest post ;-)


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice work buddy!!! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

top job fella


----------

